# like some speed-metal but not slayer am i normal, not a metalhead in a strict sense?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I love old Sepultura Morbid vision & Bestial Devastation,Sarcofago Inri old celt frost awesome but slayer ishe i dont like im sorry ,,for numereous reason i wont mention. what about you guys?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

I like Slayer! I'm only a part-time metalhead. I tried to find out how much different music I listen to and classical all star team wins 7-3 against all other music, and metal is a big part of the all other than classical all star team. My favorite metal these days is SATYRICON! \m/ ...I don't want to be normal


----------

